# [SOLVED] iSCSI help

## BlueFusion

I am trying to learn some iSCSI stuff before I and a partner buy a bunch of servers and iSCSI enclosures for a large website.  I set up two 64-bit Gentoo virtual machines in VMWare Player.  I followed the example for setting up iSCSI on the Gentoo Wiki to some success.

I am, however, unable to get the iSCSI drive to actually stay connected.  It logs in successfully and then times out every 5 seconds continuously from the moment it mounts.

tail /var/log/messages

 *Quote:*   

> Mar  4 08:20:03 vm64 iscsid: Kernel reported iSCSI connection 1:0 error (1011) state (3)
> 
> Mar  4 08:20:05 vm64 iscsid: connection1:0 is operational after recovery (1 attempts)
> 
> Mar  4 08:20:15 vm64 kernel: connection1:0: ping timeout of 5 secs expired, recv timeout 5, last rx 4296484829, last ping 4296489829, now 4296494829
> ...

 

I disabled net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling in sysctl.conf and verified it is disabled (per an IBM fix I found on Google).

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## BlueFusion

I feel retarded but I figured it out nonetheless.  I set the MTU on both virtual machines as 9000.  But VMWare Player wasn't configured (I don't even know if it is) to support Jumbo Frames.  I set MTU back to 1500 and it works great now!

----------

